# *notice To All Members*



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2002)

Vince,
  First things First:

1- We have a rule.  Its simple.  "No Profanity".  Helps keep things simple and accessible.

You were politely warned in private.  I put up a general post directed to everyone as a "Friendly" reminder of that rule.  You were'nt the only one to get an email or PM.

2- We have another rule : Respect.  

I can take a joke and so can everyone else.  Theres a line between the joke, and downright disrespect.  

You are more than welcome here, provided you follow the posted forum rules.  180+ others have no problems with that.

I'm willing to spend my weekend adding features, tweaking stuff, and making this the best bloody martial arts forum out there.  I don't get paid for this, I'm barely breaking even on operating costs from the advertizing.  The 100+ hours I've put into this forum is because I care.

Give me a break, and don't be a jerk.
:soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2002)

Dude, its been a loooooong day for me.....  

I need 1 of those Asian medical massages / accupuncture things...

course, my luck, I'kk get Kunni.  (The guy from that movie staring Weird Al Yankovic from like 10000 years ago.).:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks Bob.

Might just do that someday.  My only concern is I'm a Linux guy, and that takes me into Micro$oft country.  

Hmm..... rain vs snow....  I'd take rain.  Snow = Baaad!  

:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2002)

Hmm.....  

Warmth, lots o oranges and shark teeth = PLUS

Micky Mou$e = MINUS.

I need a few 100,000 $$$$ and can just move around as I wish n train everywhere!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2002)

Actually, no offence guys, but I'm gonna lock this one, and toss it to the Locker Room for storage.

I think this ones run its course.  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2002)

Briefly unlocked, updated.

Vince, Kirk, we took what you and a few other folks said and looked at it from various angles.  Based on member feedback, and a very extensive discussion between the mods, we are going to relax the profanity filter a bit. If its on the list, it'll get filtered, if its not and we feel the need to add it, we will let ya know.


We ask that you try and keep it clean though.  

Thanks!

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2002)

We've noticed that the filter sometimes nails words that are ok.  If that happens, please let me know what thread, and what word was nailed, and I'll tweak it more.  I'm trying to avoid certain issues that have happened on other forums, not kill free speach.

Work with us, and I think we can get all the bugs out ASAP.

Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm innocent.
That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

I thought they had to be at least 16 to dance nude. I'm taking the 5th on this.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2002)

I think Kirk is quite right to feel it's reasonable to discuss whether certain terms need to be banned. He's doing so in a mature and responsible manner.

The last few posts though bring to mind the fact that one can wander into the red zone without actually using vulgarity. Let's steer away from the topics of the last few posts, please.
-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2002)

I hope people will continue to raise concerns they may have with the filters or any other such issue. This can be done by posting in the Support forum, or by using PM or e-mail to contact the administrator Kaith Rustaz or one of the  moderators (arnisador, Cthulhu, and Renegade).

This thread is once again locked.
-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Thanks Bob.
> 
> Might just do that someday.  My only concern is I'm a Linux guy, and that takes me into Micro$oft country.
> ...



Never snows in Florida.  Well, it did once since I've been here, but it never quite made it to the ground.   And we're practically on the opposite end of the continent from Redmond 

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 13, 2002)

Heh...FL state lotto is up to $57 million.

Mickey Rat is bad, but he's pretty much confined to Orlando.  There are plenty of other non-Disney theme parks as well.  Then, of course, there's Kennedy Space Center.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

Gou you are only innocent until proven guilty and their is way too much proof out there to prove your guilt.  "It is just best to admit your guilt now, ve have vay of making you talk."


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

Fifth girl, fifth beer, definitley not the 5th grader.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

Come live in Washington Kaith!!!!!!!!! We train with 1 chiropractor, 1 naturalpath/acupunturist, and 2 or 3 massage therapists and lets not forget all their associates...... Plus, we are not going to have snow this year or next, or the year after that!!! Just rain.................... and a little sun...
Take care
Bob


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm.....
> 
> I need a few 100,000 $$$$ and can just move around as I wish n train everywhere!   *



Now would'nt that be the life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 29, 2002)

actually,im in  washington too,seattle area and have 6" of snow ,it froze,and more is on the way.  dont believe the hype


----------



## Kirk (Jan 13, 2002)

I agree with Vince.  I totally understand the rules here, and this
IS a GREAT site.  I do think that the a double s word being 
censored is a bit harsh.  If it's said on network T.V. then I don't
see the problem.  Again, I will abide by the rules set forth, yet
I like to express my opinion on this matter.  I don't think THAT
word qualifies as profanity.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 14, 2002)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!   You guys are too much


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 13, 2002)

Our moderator does not like the use of the word ***.  I am hereby refraining from future use of this word, and I am encouraging all other members to do the same.  I would assume acceptable alternatives to be: BUTTOCKS, CHEEKS, GLUTES, BOOTY, BUTT, or KEESTER.

This was a public service announcement from the vulgarian named Vince.


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 13, 2002)

Hey bubba, just playin with ya!!  This is ONE AWESOME SITE, and you have done a stellar job, just cut us a little slack dude!  I just find it a bit odd that in a forum where we discuss breaking elbows and kicking crotches a word like *** rings alarm bells.   You gotta admit- it seems extreme.

But anyway, like I said, I shall refrain from such in the future in respect of your wishes.  Take a break man- you have done no less than an outstanding job here and I salute you!!  I have recommended this place to all my friends, after all!

This website is outstanding.  Relax.  Don't waste energy being P.O.'d at me.  I like it here. See the humor!


----------

